# Making Top Bars using Grr-Ripper



## nofear (Mar 20, 2013)

I wanted to be able to give something back to the community. If you are making
your top bars, you should look at getting this Grr-Ripper It works great. I
had made some mistake. Regardless I needed to rip the flatbars on my tablesaw.
With the Grr-Ripper I was able to do that.

I posted a video of the action.
http://youtu.be/ZBua7S1Yzh4

I hope that this will help someone.
Matt


----------



## antiemm (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Matt,
Had a few close calls with my improvised "push stick". I need one of these......
am


----------



## nofear (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, I had the same issue. So when I figured out that I had to re-rip them, I knew my push stick with featherboard was not the right answer. It works great, a tad expensive, but works great for this.


----------

